#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-28
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (CopropHAGE)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (CopropHAGE)
<jussi01> Morning all
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> How was christmas Flannel?
<Flannel> Pretty good.  Busy of course, that happens with a two year old, but my relatives are mostly all home now, so it's calmed down
<jussi01> Flannel: its always a relief when they go home (or you leave their home). Not that they are unwanted, but its nice to go back to normality
<Flannel> Yeah.  Having time to do stuff (or not!) again is handy
<Flannel> How about yours?
<jussi01> Excellent! Was the first christmas with my girlfrineds family, went well
<Flannel> Ah, that's always fun
<jussi01> yup. they are really lovely people, so thats nice
<jussi01> mneptok: great link there :)
<mneptok> :)
<Myrtti> mmm bed
 * jussi01 hands Myrtti breakfast
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> winter vacation ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: oh stop now... :(
 * jussi01 is at work
 * Myrtti has two weeks
<Myrtti> back in the saltmines on 11th
<Myrtti> and Dunk comes over for two weeks today ♥
<jussi01> BTW, you all may want to note this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda and this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal - no eeting time as yet, but we will have one likely early jan.
<jussi01> meeting*
<jussi01> Myrtti: *g*
<jussi01> Please feel free to edit them if you would like to add stuf, but please do not delete other's items.
<phix> hi gang
<jussi01> hiya phix
<phix> I still seem to be banned from offtopic
<phix> even after ragaining my unbanned status in ubuntu
<phix> I have heaps of offtopic related subject matter to discuss but no where to vent it
<jussi01> phix: #defocus ?
<phix> are you in there?
<phix> are any ubuntu users in there?
<jussi01> No, but many, many people are
<jussi01> yes
<phix> really? who?
<phix>  :)
<jussi01> phix: Im not going to list names, but many people are, as it is freenodes official offtopic area
<phix> I need to offtopic about ubuntu kind of related subject matter, or subject matter that only ppl in #ubuntu would be interested in
<phix> ok, thank you
<phix> It would be better if you were in there, or at atleast jl
<phix> ljl even
<phix> I am surpised she isnt in here
<jussi01> lI dont control where LjL idles
<phix> ok :) well thanx for your time
<jussi01> phix: Im off to lunch, so if thats all, please don't idle.
<phix> but if you can look into ubanning me from #ubuntu-offtopic then I would appreciated it
<phix> thnx
<phix> yeah I wont idle here
<phix> I am not cool enough
<topyli> :\
<ubottu> BigBoy called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Mamarok> answered
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> fun
<Myrtti> does anyone mind if I ban ALyon-553-1-190-9.w92-157.abo.wanadoo.fr
<Myrtti> oh, it's prolly k-lined
<Myrtti> ah ok
<Tm_T> hi dears
<jussi01> Tm_T: grammar fail... you sound like a bad spam email... :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: and that wasn't purpose? (:)
 * jussi01 never knows when its a non native speaker.
<Myrtti> confess. Your confusion is due to the popularity of loltalk
<Myrtti> you can haz confusion
<Tm_T> conan-fusion?
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> Myrtti: shhhh!!
<Myrtti> REPENT!
 * jussi01 censors Myrtti
<Myrtti> here, have some gum
<jussi01> lol
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> for the record I re-banned Limcore in #ubuntu due to the agreement being made to stop ranting/language about things in #ubuntu - this would be his one and only chance, no discussion if he started on this, he's been doing the same in #
<ikonia> same in #debian and ##linux - while this is not #ubuntu it's showing me he can't control himself again, he also joined #ubuntu started using WTF (which he's been told not to do) and started with his put down/rantings about ubuntu
<ikonia> I will speak to him the next time we are both on line, and I appreciate I've banned him for a minor deviation, but based on his previous behaviour, his behiour in #debian and ##linux and the fact that the agreement was "the slightles thing and you're gone" it seems approriate to keep him out of the channel until there has been time for discussion
<Tm_T> ikonia: agreed
<gord> seems like every day i get a bunch of dcc requests these days (from #ubuntu i assume), wish i knew how to turn them off in xchat
<tsimpson> gord: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, reisio said: ubottu: VirtualBox is pretty good
<ubottu> In ubottu, Tristen55 said: how !big is firefox
<Pici> noooo
 * genii sips
<jussi01> genii: maco others, core going down for a few mins
<maco> eep ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from vonadhz)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (CopropHAGE)
<Myrtti> thankies to staff
<topyli> whoa
<Tm_T> ):
<Myrtti> how uplifting...
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Duck-)
<ubottu> directhex called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Flannel> mneptok: It's perfectly fine to just drop it
<mneptok> Flannel: it's also perfectly fine for me to use my judgment. this is twice in almost as many days that you have told me how to comport myself. please stop.
<Flannel> mneptok: I don't see a point in bringing up old things after people have moved on.  Sure, you might have a point, but you just come off as a bully.
 * mneptok moves on
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-29
<elky> oh lookie, chimpout spam. it must be christmas holidays
 * MenZa checks services paranoia meter.
<Flannel> MenZa: Are services on the fritz? or is it just a regular netsplit?
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm not sure, but I've learned the hard way not to take my chances :\
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubot3`> In ubot3`, jimmyxu said: !cndown is 中文站 http://ubuntu.org.cn/ 硬盘有故障，预计在一月恢复访问。所有数据均有备份，目前 Wiki 已恢复  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/ 。您可以使用 Google 缓存浏览论坛内容。
<elky> hrm, bazhang still suffering exploded computer syndrome?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Circs said: !forget
 * mneptok stares at planet.u.c in mute horror
<Madpilot> mneptok, giant drop-shadows of doom?
<Madpilot> or vorian's latest oddness?
<mneptok> vorian's latest. but the drop-shadow has also annoyed me for months.
<Madpilot> "kinder, gentler, saner Mr. Stalcup" FAIL
<Flannel> What drop shadow?
<Madpilot> p.u.c has dropshadows on headers
 * Flannel feels left out.
<Flannel> Where?
<Madpilot> they're rather... aggressive... on the larger ones
<Madpilot> Flannel, if you're using Firefox 3.5.x (or the latest Epiphany) you'll see the dropshadows
<Flannel> Ah, I'm not.
<Flannel> And, I found an image.  It is rather annoying.
<Madpilot> Flannel, not running 9.10 yet?
<Flannel> Could probably give yourself a user stylesheet to stop that.
<mneptok> Midori also shows them, so recent WebKit browsers should see them.
<Flannel> Madpilot: I'm an LTS guy.
<Madpilot> mneptok, current Epiph is webkit-based, so shows them
<Flannel> If you want, this will kill them in your user stylesheets: h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6 { text-shadow: none !important; }
<MenZa> mneptok: That's what I did for a while when I read that.
<elky> oh. em. gee.
<MenZa> elky: I think that's the appropriate response.
<Madpilot> elky, sounds about right. Also, I double-checked to make sure the "kinder/gentler/saner" post was, in fact, written by the same person...
<elky> Madpilot, written to the same blog at least
<elky> the CC's lack of [re]action is frustrating.
<Madpilot> trolls are often best ignored, even if they have found their way onto p.u.c. somehow
<elky> not when canonical resources are being used to harass people
<elky> he's broadcasting, not blogging. he's using planet to do so.
<elky> it's a poor reflection on the whole community to let our planetplanet instance be a tool for broadcasting harassment and violating privacy
<MenZa> It looks like it's something written in a state of anger. That obviously doesn't justify it (also, notice his last post, mentioning how he removed all 'controversial things' from his blog).
<MenZa> It should /definitely/ not be on p.u.c... I've noticed how all his things are syndicated to that
<MenZa> Which seems like the core of the problem imho
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<elky_> have the attacks eased off?
<bazhang> nope elky_
<elky_> bazhang: did you get my message before?
<bazhang> elky_, on memoserv ?
<elky_> bazhang, no, here. it clearly didn't get out of my buffer before a fresh hit. <bazhang> synaptic, looks to be at staff and ubuntu members <-- just wanted an explanation of why you said this
<bazhang> elky_, just that the great majority of <quit excess flood> were freenode and certain ubuntu members indicating ctcp version requests were higher on those
<elky_> bazhang: can you email me logs please?
<bazhang> err freenode staff
<elky_> my logs are understandably spoiled ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<elky_> hmm, my connection hasn't gone walkies since i closed xchat...
 * elky_ clicks the orange "x" with much trepidation...
 * elky tilts her head at bazhang, wondering if the log will come
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/348534/
<bazhang> seems my imagination then; perhaps not enough sleep and too much reading planet.ubuntu and also watching rww type with his toes in -ot
<bazhang> <rww> i ttyped this with my toe
<elky> bazhang, what irc client do you use?
<bazhang> above is from freenode channel, and lots of others were affected as is plainly visible
<bazhang> elky, xchat
<elky> ok, did you get xchat putting stuff on /ignore with the last lot?
<bazhang> let me check
<bazhang> elky, nope, just /mode nick +iEC and then ignore *!*@* DCC CTCP
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/348535/ is what i saw of the last attack
<elky> i'm not sure if those "you are being ctcp flooded" bits happen for channel floods or if they require the user as a target or not...
<bazhang> the ignoring xyz@abc would seem to create the flood/quit then
<Myrtti> Hm.
<Pici> hmm?
<Myrtti> Wondering if mk-88s issue has been solved, I dont have backlog
<bazhang> there's a channel #ubottu ?
<Pici> bazhang: looks like its registered, but only ZzeeousS is in it.
<bazhang> Pici, right, just joined and left
<Myrtti> Oh, mk-bb
<Myrtti> Stupid phone fonts
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Dougdoug5)
<Tm_T> nice amount of attacks today
<jussi01> Tm_T: nice?
<Tm_T> nice is just little away from ugly
<Tm_T> oh, new face for me there
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dangermind said: ubottu: my server is karmic koala
<LjL> can we get rid of this goddamn !troll factoid? it just spams the channel in a non-constructive way
<Myrtti> dangermind: hi, how can we help you?
<mneptok> MK-BB: how can we help you?
<jussi01> LjL: Ill have alook think about it. thanks for letting us know. Also, as you well know, suggestions are welcome
<jussi01> nini all
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (Laus is trolling)
<Pricey> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Pricey called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Pricey> Please check your bans in #ubuntu please.
<Pricey> please please please
<Pricey> please
<niko> recursive please ?
<tritium> Pricey: list full?
<Pricey> tritium: We have over 150 bans.
<Pricey> "list full" is not the only reason for us to care about managing our channels bans.
<tritium> I wasn't implying that -- just asking.
<niko> is there some +e via flood bots useless ?
<Pricey> tritium: +L allows us considerably more leeway
<Pricey> niko: they normally remove them after use, lemme check
<Pricey> Ah yep, there's a load of old junk on there..
<niko> as +eIb are linked, that's why i told that
<wolter> Some PriceChild removed bans from a lot of people... You may want to check him out if he is not an op
<Pricey> wolter: I'm an op and just making sure we're all tidy.
<Pricey> wolter: Most of those were temporary exempts (+e) set by the floodbots to allow access for users on proxies.
<wolter> oh you are PriceChild? nice then.. just didn't want all those porn-sending-trolls to come back
<Pricey> wolter: Yep I am, and nope none of us do!
<wolter> good to know.. bye
<Pricey> wolter: you might also notice that 'pricechild' had a special cloak.
<niko> Pricey: you have an irssi script which can manage +e like /unban 1 2 3 ?
<Pricey> niko: nope, i just use xchat
<niko> oh ok
<niko> i have to write it so :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-30
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fd6c502
<Pici> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/%2Bjunk/unban/annotate/head:/unban.sh
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (suhV)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (suppository)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tm_T> good day to all
<MenZa> herro, Tm_T
<Flannel> grumble.
<MenZa> Flannel: sup?
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, jimmyxu said: !no, alsa is <reply> 如果你遇到了和声音有关的问题，请首先双击音量控制，然后找到“文件”->“更改设备(ALSA 混音器)“，以确定 ALSA 已被选择。如果那失败了，请参见  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound 、 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting 和 http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin 。关于播放音频文件，请参见 !
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, jimmyxu said: !no, utf-8 is <alias> utf8
<MenZa> o_o
 * genii hands MenZa a fresh mug of coffee
<MenZa> ooh.
 * MenZa snuggles the mug.
<genii> Is ubottu default behaviour now to PM "Sorry, I don't know anything about <whatever>" when no !whatever factoid?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> reduces channel scroll
<genii> OK, thought so but wasn't sure if a glitch or not
<Pici> Its relatively new
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from FiReA||)
<Pici> Seeker`: Do you know what he was trying to say?
<Seeker`> no idea
<Seeker`> but he was saying it far too often
<TXX> Hi i got a language update suggestion for ubottu - it's relating the Danish/dk redirectional text
<TXX> "For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support." -> "I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk, for at opnå support på dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk-"
<topyli> i do find this an upgrade
<topyli> i don't speak danish though, i'm talking only based on what swedish i know. MenZa will be better to evaluate
<TXX> topyli, hehe thanks - it looked a little to dictonary looked-up like :P
<Myrtti> would someone look at the moderation queue of the mailing list again
<elky> i would if i could
<elky> i wonder who can...
<elky> hmm. maybe i can..
<elky> just exhausted my passwords collection to no avail
<Myrtti> oh well
<elky> i'll hunt for a needle in my tens of thousands of spam that dreamhost seems to deem worth moving from trash to old-messages
<Myrtti> I just hzappened to look at ubuntu-devel and it appears that a mail from a former member of the community might have gotten stuck in the queue
<elky> oh, i know it is.
<elky> i cant say i'm exactly eager for it to get through
<Pici> ditto and I can't find my password either
<Myrtti> me neither, tbh
<Pici> I'll bug jussi about it
<Myrtti> goodygood. /me hits the sack
<Pici> goodnight
<elky> it's not that i dont want him around, or that i think the email is damaging to others. i'm more concerned about what he's putting in the google knowledgebank that may bite him later on.
<elky> but, it's already out there, so it's a moot concern now
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-31
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, mint is <alias> mintsupport
<DrManhattan> damn, you guys sure do hold a grudge - ya can't take off my ban even for Christmas? For the baby Jesus?
<rww> Hello, in #ubuntu-offtopic, YachtMasta = HarborMasta = Grexo, who is banned from that channel at least four times now.
<rww> I unfortunately have no more hard evidence than same ISP and name similarity, but the style is identical and they're both crazy and obsessed with Marissa Meyer.
<rww> Also, while I'm here, aliasing !mint to !mintsupport would make sense, since it currently links to a generic factoid that points to !mintsupport.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> Hey all, the guy who's obsessed with Marissa Mayer is in #ubuntu-offtopic again. (as YachtMasta)  Things in my brain think he had some sort of outstanding ban-evasion type thing going on, but I don't remember his previous nicks to check.  Can anyone confirm or deny?
<rww> tonyyarusso: I just said that before you came in. It's him.
<tonyyarusso> oh yay
<rww> Same ISP, and he's previously been HarborMasta, so I figure it's a match.
<rww> and he has at least four bans in offtopic right now
<tonyyarusso> He's had like a zillion nicks - I've lost track
<Pici> so..
<rww> grexo, grenfell, harbormasta, cornmuffin, probably others. his original hostname was user-0ccesmg.cable.mindspring.com, I believe
<rww> he then got an account on SDF Europe and banevaded with that
<rww> We had a run-in in OT in the past, so I made a point of keeping an eye out. Bias, I know :(
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Any proposals on how to deal with it?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: There really isn't much we can do besides banning and perhaps speaking to freenode about it.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: You're suppose to have magic superban pixie dust!
<Pici> uh
<Pici> abracadabra
<rww> Thanks tonyyarusso. I'll leave so y'all can weave spells in peace ;P
<tonyyarusso> @mark Also known as grexo, grex23, grenfell, harbormasta, cornmuffin, LetEmDie, ILoveMyGlock, likely more (various hostmasks as well).
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> (is that the right syntax Pici ?)
<tonyyarusso> @mark YachtMasta Also known as grexo, grex23, grenfell, harbormasta, cornmuffin, LetEmDie, ILoveMyGlock, likely more (various hostmasks as well).
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> ....... oh.  Should be in the same channel.  Darn it.
<Pici> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, cyrushmh said: ! forget me
 * mneptok tears up the Christmas card
<elky> if you're doing your cards now, then i'd say it's a fairly uniform forget.
<mneptok> not for Orthodox Christians.
<jussi01> mneptok: where is my christmas card!
<jussi01> :P
<mneptok> not everyone celebrates Christmas at the same time.
<elky> if you're sending cards, then i'm pretty sure you're stepping outside the bounds of orthodox.
<mneptok> i get cards from Orthodox friends. got one today saying "it's a bit arly, but ..."
<mneptok> *early
<elky> i'm surprised they hop on the postal service commercialisation of the event to be honest.
<elky> which is what cards (of any kind) are.
<elky> the british postal service has a lot of explaining to do :P
<mneptok> why British?
 * mneptok is in the US
<elky> because the first commercial greeting cards were invented in London
<mneptok> explains the lack of England's once-plentiful forests
<elky> the USians rather hated them when they finally got to your piece of rock because it overworked the postal staff.
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, cyrushmh said: ! forget Oooops
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> what are giuseppe and bjsgp or whatever up to
<ubottu> APERSON called the ops in #ubuntu (Shaquanna)
<DrManhattan> damn, you guys sure do hold a grudge - ya can't take off my ban even for Christmas? For the baby Jesus?
<Flannel> DrManhattan: Bans are generally removed only after speaking with the user (you), that way there's no misconceptions about why the ban was put in place so you won't just get banned again after being unbanned.
<DrManhattan> i know why it was in place, I was an asshole
<DrManhattan> and I used the dreaded f word when a netsplit mashed the channel.
<DrManhattan> oh and I made fun of both bazhang and menza
<jussi01> DrManhattan: So do you feel like you wont do it again? DO you understand why the rules are in place? and have you read the irc guidelines?
<jussi01> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DrManhattan> yes , its a family channel, I wont use obscenities anymore
<jussi01> DrManhattan: you understand this isnt just about obscenities, its also about and attitude towards other people.
<jussi01> The ops and pretty much everyone are volunteers, they freely give of their time
<jussi01> DrManhattan: However, I am going to remove your #ubuntu ban, so if you need support, you can get it, and if you good behaviour continues, then we can remove the -offtopic ban.
<jussi01> DrManhattan: You may now rejoin #ubuntu, please come back in a week or so about the other ban.
<DrManhattan> thanks!
<Flannel> Thanks jussi01, I didn't have time to even look up his stuff at the time
<jussi01> Flannel: yw :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Flannel> thanks
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, jimmyxu said: !no, happyaron is <reply> happyaron 是老大！
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, happyaron said: !no, happyaron is <reply> happyaron 是老小
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, jimmyxu said: !wowoto is <reply> 芙蓉窝窝头 L
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-cn, jimmyxu said: !no, wowoto is <reply> 芙蓉窝窝头 :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !english ~= /channels are/and their counterpart offtopic channels/
<Myrtti> MenZa: we got a request for the danish factoid yesterday
<Myrtti> someone with backlog could perhaps paste it?
<MenZa> I'll go trawl logs
<MenZa> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<MenZa> "I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk, for at opnå support på dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk"
<Myrtti> I'm not sure if there's really a point for that factoid, but...
<MenZa> !no, !danish is <reply> I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk. For at få support på dansk, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !no, !danish is <reply> I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk. For at få support på dansk, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk"
<MenZa> That's touched up a bit further
<MenZa> (I agree it was a translation, though)
<MenZa> Someone feel free to commit that to the bot -- only with less of a quotation mark at the end.
<MenZa> Myrtti: Thanks!
<jussi01> !no, !danish is <reply> I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk. For at få support på dansk, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk
<ubottu> I know nothing about !danish yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, !dk is <reply> I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk. For at få support på dansk, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk
<ubottu> I know nothing about !dk yet, jussi01
<jussi01> o.O
<jussi01> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<jussi01> !no, danish is <reply> I denne kanal tales der kun engelsk. For at få support på dansk, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<MenZa> jussi01: !dk is <alias> danish, and then commmit it to !danish?
<jussi01> !-dk
<ubottu> dk aliases: da, dansk - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:35:27 - last edited by LjL on 2008-10-26 15:51:37
<MenZa> hmm
<jussi01> !-danish
<ubottu> danish has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-01-11 14:10:51 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-12-31 13:45:46
<jussi01> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<jussi01> whoops
<jussi01> !no, danish is <alias>dk
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> Its new years. Ill get back to it later.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> Have a good one, jussi01 :)
<denny> heyla
<denny> got someone complaining about an op in #ubuntu-cn - does anyone here want to pick that up?   I dropped in there but amazingly enough, I can't really tell what's going on  :)
<Pici> ugh
<denny> :)
<jussi01> thanks for telling us denny :)
<Pici> The fact that there is +O for ubuntu/member/* is already giving me a bad feeling.
<Myrtti> uhoh
<denny> oh god, is there?
<denny> that's bound to end well
<jussi01> is ircc on the list?
<Pici> jussi01: no
<Myrtti> lovely
<Pici> jussi01: one of their founders appears to be on, so I'm taking it up with him.
<Pici> That was surprisingly easy for an international channel issue.
<MenZa> \o/
<denny> what was the outcome?
<Pici> denny: The founder said that the person in question was a temporary op and deopped him. Also said he would look into the bot issue.
<denny> cool
<magic_ninja> hey are there any ubuntu forum moderators around here, i wrote a howto for the forums and i'm not sure it was posted into the right spot
<magic_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367896  there is the link if it needs to be moved please PM me as i will probably be afk, thank you very much
<tsimpson> magic_ninja: ask in #ubuntuforums
<magic_ninja> tsimpson, thanks
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (hakan)
<genii> All that was left was me and topyli :(
<Flannel> ##ubuntu-newyears?
<Dyinglight12> hello
<Dyinglight12> can i ask a question?
<Flannel> Dyinglight12: Sure,what's up?
<Dyinglight12> i need to get into ubuntu begineers channel but cant get on
<Dyinglight12> i never got banend though
<Dyinglight12> ?
<Flannel> We don't actually have anything to do with that channel and I'm not sure how to direct you.
<Flannel> But someone else here might know where you should ask.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-01
<Dyinglight12> ok
<Dyinglight12> well when i join that channel it redirects me to #windows
<Dyinglight12> any ideas?
<bazhang> Dyinglight12, you're not on the banlist there. try /j #ubuntu-beginners
<Dyinglight12> it worked thanks alot :)
<bazhang> yw :)
<Dyinglight12> hmm is this the same channel as ubuntu-beginners-help?
<Pici> Dyinglight12: no, you do have a ban there though.
<Pici> You'll need to speak to paultag about that, as he was the one who banned you.
<Dyinglight12> why would i get banend ??
<Dyinglight12> k i will :\
<Dyinglight12> hi do u do technical  support?
<Dyinglight12> in here?
<Flannel> Dyinglight12: no, that's in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, ratonplayer said:  IT IS A BOT!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Cyber_Akuma losha continue ot)
<|_ocke> hey i'm sorry guys
<|_ocke> i didn't intend to swear in chan
<Flannel> |_ocke: I didn't ban you for the link, I removed you and warned you for the link.  I banned you for random swearing.
<|_ocke> i have like 25 chans open and i didn't realize i swore in that chan
<|_ocke> Flannel, i know that
<|_ocke> most chans i'm in have no problem with random swearing, and i didn't realize it was this chan in particular i was swearing in
<|_ocke> the chan name turned blue and i responded to the last thing in it, it wasn't like premeditated or something
<|_ocke> i apologize and i'll look at the channel name in the future
<|_ocke> sorry
<|_ocke> i like being a part of the chan, or i wouldnt bother with this
<Flannel> Sorry |_ocke, I had to run out for a minute.
<|_ocke> its ok
<|_ocke> it's new years
<Flannel> |_ocke: If we were to let you back in, what's to say you won't be disoriented again in the future and behave in a way that's not fitting for ubuntu channels?
<mneptok> Dyinglight12: please type "/topic" (no quotes). youll see we have a policy against idling. thanks.
<|_ocke> Flannel, i'll think about it
<|_ocke> and it probably won't  be new years eve
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> |_ocke: That's fine, we'll be here when you've thought about it enough.  Some time to think is a good thing anyway.
<|_ocke> nono
<|_ocke> i mean i'll think about it before i say something
<|_ocke> ugh
<|_ocke> i didn't notice what chan i was typing in
<|_ocke> im sorry
<Flannel> |_ocke: Come back in a few days and we'll do some talking and let you back in.  You said it yourself, in the future it won't be new year's eve, so letting you back in right now seems dangerous.  I don't want to let you back in and wind up with you banned for a prolonged period like before.
<|_ocke> :(
<|_ocke> i'm not gonna say anything :P
<|_ocke> i just don't like to be banned from channels i like
<Flannel> |_ocke: We don't like banning you from any channels
<|_ocke> i'll just not chat in the chan
<|_ocke> tonight anyways
<|_ocke> i'm not really that drunk really, i was just in the middle of another conversation and i carried it over
<|_ocke> i apologize for my idiocy
<Flannel> |_ocke: I'm not suggesting you are.  But come back in a few days and we'll get you back into the channel.
<|_ocke> but i wanna idle :P
<|_ocke> i like my /whois to indicate my ubuntuness
<mneptok> then you might want to learn to express yourself without the need for profanity. *that's* Ubuntu-ness. :)
<|_ocke> mneptok, i'm trying to
<mneptok> i use profanity, but i know when, and i know where, before i hit <return>
<|_ocke> mneptok, i just carried it from a chan that condones it to a chan that bans for it on accident
<Flannel> |_ocke: If you had said it in a vacuum, you wouldn't have been banned for it.
<mneptok> it's never an insta-ban.
<|_ocke> Flannel, i can't argue with that
<mneptok> but given that you have spent time talking about marijuana laws and smoking herb in #ubuntu, you carry a short fuse with you.
<|_ocke> mneptok, it was cause i posted a link to an awful awful horrible story and then did it
<mneptok> yes, that and your previous behavior means you don't get a lot of warning at this point.
<|_ocke> mneptok, if it makes you feel better, i haven't smoke any marijuana in at least 6 months..
<|_ocke> or done any other drugs besides drinking
<mneptok> that's absolutely none of my concern.
<|_ocke> dangit you people are too rational :P
<mneptok> but what you discuss on public #ubuntu channels is. and you have exhibited past behavior that leads people like Flannel and myself to have degraded faith in your self-moderation abilities
<|_ocke> suck
<|_ocke> i suck
<mneptok> we all do at times.
<|_ocke> you should see the videos my gf recorded of me last night
<mneptok> dust yourself off, come back in 24h, and be a better person for it.
<|_ocke> i'm embarrassed to even exist :P
<Flannel> |_ocke: We all make mistakes, it's about moving on and growing past them.
<|_ocke> i put the fifth in the fridge when i got to halfway through it today
<mneptok> i have a microbiologist/biochemist wife. that's proof that even smart, educated women make mistakes. :)
<|_ocke> mneptok, funny
<mneptok> not for her. :/
<mneptok> ;)
<|_ocke> i'm the entire income in our relationship
<|_ocke> i'm a computer instructor
<|_ocke> she is the ...
<|_ocke> well
<|_ocke> stay at home fish administrator?
<mneptok> and the person you can go to in the next 24h for support.
<mneptok> the Big Blue Room isn't all bad.
<mneptok> and hell, you're actually lucky. if you want to make a New Year's resolution about IRC behavior, you don;t have long to wait. ;)
 * mneptok heads off for dinner
<|_ocke> mneptok, i have like 5 1/2 hours before midnight
<ardchoille> I think skyllo in #ubuntu is a public speaking bot, just wanted to report a suspicion
<elky> not a bot imho. new to irc though i suspect
<Myrtti> |_ocke: hi
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: no, !grub2 should be GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tritium> Happy New Year!
<bazhang> same to you!
<tritium> Thanks!  :)
<elky> bazhang, forgive me for this...
<elky> but is he a ... regular?
<bazhang> elky, heh yes
<elky> i had to ask. i really did.
<bazhang> hehe
<MenZa> happy new year, tritium
<Seeker`> hi
<mneptok> robotgee1: can we help you? if you have no pressing business here, please do comply with our "no idling" policy.
<nalioth> mneptok: you don't recognzie robotgeek?
<mneptok> nalioth: no
<jussi01> he isnt identified, so why should we?
<mneptok> and /whois has nothing
<mneptok> i'm not in the habit of reviewing the output of "/m chanserv access #ubuntu-ops list" before reminging non +v users of the idling policy.
<mneptok> (and it's not a habit i'm going to start) ;)
<nalioth> jussi01: he is identified
<nalioth> mneptok: he's been here longer than you
<mneptok> nalioth: why no +v if identified?
<mneptok> and i guess it's nice (s)he's an old-timer, but a review of logs for 2009 for this channel reveals a whopping 0 inputlines
<mneptok> i'd probably be more familiar with the nick if i actually had seem some input from it. *shrug*
<robotgeek> mneptok: fair point :)
<nalioth> dangit robotgeek - ya broke the string  :D
<mneptok> robotgeek: are you active as a member of the -ops team in any channels?
<robotgeek> mneptok: i pop in #kubuntu from time to time.
<mneptok> k. just curious.
<nalioth> the reason he wasn't +v'd is that his client was cycling and not identifying in a timely manner
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-02
<Samus_Aran> could someone deal with b0zos sending random queries to people in #Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Samus_Aran, he appears to be offline now, thanks for the heads up
<Samus_Aran> they're disconnected and reconnected a few times, spamming the moment they rejoin
<Samus_Aran> *they've
<elky> if it's the same nick each time, just redirect 'em here
<bazhang> yachtmasta ban dodging in -ot again
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<elky> again? argh
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
 * MenZa waves.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (torrmasta)
<Seeker`> @bansearch DrMelon
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for drmelon!n=support@host86-154-187-191.range86-154.btcentralplus.com in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> Seeker`: remember to do bansearch's in pm, as not to expose ip's needlessly.
<Seeker`> sorry sir
<Seeker`> :D
<jussi01> lol
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (tyulohj)
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: mutt is Mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client. For help, read http://www.mutt.org/
<MenZa> !mutt
<MenZa> !-mutt
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> noexist!
<Seeker`> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1193 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<MenZa> I'm just wondering whether mutt requires its own factoid
<MenZa> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> o_o
<MenZa> !-mail
<ubottu> mail aliases: lists, mailinglists, ml - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:31:43 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-09-18 09:29:11
<MenZa> Suggestion: Make !mail list a number of e-mail clients, put mailing lists into !lists and alias mailinglists, ml to !lists
<mneptok> what about MTAs?
<MenZa> MTAs?
<MenZa> ah
<mneptok> when i think "e-mail" my first thought is Postfix and not Thunderbird
<MenZa> !mail-#ubuntu-server
<MenZa> </conversation>
<MenZa> :p
<mneptok>  /kb MenZa
<mneptok> </conversation>
<MenZa> /nou mneptok
<mneptok> >:P
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> <3
<jussi01> now now kids
<MenZa> :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest17471 said: This is sort of related to support
<bazhang> Guest17471, how may we help you
<Guest17471> I was told to come here to ask my question
<Guest17471> Is my idea here a bug or a real Idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23211/
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Guest17471> Oh ya
<Guest17471> Also the other day I had someone try and send child pornography to me
<Guest17471> in the ubuntu chat
<Guest17471> I came home from work and it was on my screen
<bazhang> that has been taken care of, bot attack
<Guest17471> Ok good
<Guest17471> needless to say my wife wasnt pleased when seeing that
<bazhang> thanks for stopping by and informing us of the brainstorm idea
<Guest17471> no problem I just dont know if its a bug or an actual idea
<bazhang> generally you don't need to come here to work that out, the brainstorm folks will do that
<Guest17471> Alright
<Guest17471> ty
<bazhang> in future you may wish to /ignore *!*@* DCC CTCP to protect against the bot attacks
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> Bacta is unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, |sysop| said: ubottu samba is a dance, where have you been?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from azrael_)
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu (b0xxy .. click the link)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Luigi said: !ops ZykoticK9 is spamming and posting porn
<ctmjr> any one not busy take care off the channel please #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sagaci called the ops in #ubuntu (Luigi)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Luigi)
<ubottu> mattwj2002 called the ops in #ubuntu (Luigi)
<ubottu> losha called the ops in #ubuntu (the chimpout nutcases are back again....)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, xxx_ said: ubottu how is your bot language????
<ikonia> Bacta: thank you for joining
<Bacta> Hi, can only be here for 10 min or so so please make it quick :)
<Bacta> Sleep time soon
<ikonia> Bacta: could you explain why you are in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> you know you are banned from there - so unless somoene has lifted that ban could you explain why you are there ?
<Bacta> Well someone must have lifted the ban otherwise I would not be there
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you could be evading intentionally or unintentionally
<ikonia> so I'm asking why are you there when you KNOW you are banned
<Bacta> I didn't know whether I was banned or not
<Bacta> I've been out of the country for a couple of weeks and figured someone had given me a Christmas gift
<ikonia> ok - you're still banned, please leave the channel
<ikonia> if you didn't know you should have asked in here - as you know to
<elky> Bacta, of all people you know better than to assume regarding bans
<ikonia> elky: ahhh you're online - I need a spelling lesson please as irssi forgot to save my config on my last crash
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from omar)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Sucrot> flood atack in #ubuntu :S
<oCean_> Hey, this user in #ubuntu is repeatedly "changing his nick" in a noisy way - apparently when going afk and returning. So I asked (more than once) not to, using !afk.
<oCean_> He clearly does not care.: <Mud> I change my nick when I want it
<oCean_> and <Mud> and I dont like to be spammed by someone
<oCean_> Now I get
<oCean_> * Mud humps oCean_
<oCean_> <Mud> :9
<topyli> heh. prefers spamming others over being spammed :)
<oCean_> indeed.
<oCean_> not sure whether he is still afk or not, at this point...
<topyli> oCean_, thanks for dropping by and letting us know
<oCean_> sure
<oCean_> bye for now :)
<jussi01> topyli: are you PM'ing?
<topyli> so far i've managed to /whois :)
<topyli> Mud isn't on any channel, let's see if/when they'll respond
<topyli> will pm now
<Myrtti> !away > lwieise87
<MenZa> we can haz update !uds?
<ubottu> In ubottu, nhandler said: !uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is when Ubuntu developers from around the world gather to help shape and scope the next release of Ubuntu. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<nhandler> Until they release more info on the next UDS, it might be best just to use a generic response
<Pici> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is when Ubuntu developers from around the world gather to help shape and scope the  next release of Ubuntu. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<nhandler> Thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Poobuntu)
<jussi01> !staff | poobuntu doing the nigger ads
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> @mark #defocus bacta slating ubuntu ops " 18:53 <+Bacta> [[sroracle]] exactly, it's not my fault a channel employs monkeys to keep track of its bans
<ubottu> Error: No closing quotation
<ikonia> @mark #defocus bacta slating ubuntu ops " 18:53 <+Bacta> [[sroracle]] exactly, it's not my fault a channel employs monkeys to keep track of its bans"
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<ikonia> just do the mark !
<ikonia> @comment
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<ikonia> @comment bacta in #defocus making insults about #ubuntu-offtopic operators 18:53 <+Bacta> [[sroracle]] exactly, it's not my fault a channel employs monkeys to keep track of its bans"
<ubottu> Error: 'bacta' is not a valid id.
<ikonia> ahhh ok
<jpds> elky / elky_work: ping.
<MenZa> ikonia: to be fair, there's not much we can do about outside noise, though
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-28
<amazoniantoad> Hello operators! Could someone please tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> lets have a look for you
<ikonia> looks like you where messing around in #ubuntu
<ikonia> trying way too hard to accuse everything of being "salty"
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: I don't remember doing that  ;_;
<ikonia> people had enough of you
<amazoniantoad> Idk what salty even means...
<ikonia> <amazoniantoad> So so salty...
<ikonia> <amazoniantoad> So salty
<amazoniantoad> LOL that wasn't me!
<ikonia> yeah it was
<amazoniantoad> nuh uh
<ikonia> well, it came from your registered account
<amazoniantoad> probably my stupid roomate...he is mad I got the ubuntu phone
<ikonia> and according to me logs of you in other channels you use that phrase
<ikonia> wow - a stupid room mate
<ikonia> he seems to use your computer a lot
<ikonia> while logging in and authenticating as you
<amazoniantoad> He does. We are making an app for android
<amazoniantoad> He doesn't have an account for freenode
<ikonia> so you log him into your account and let him do what he wants
<amazoniantoad> He knows my pw. I didn't think it mattered. Didn't know he would be an arse.
<ikonia> no problem then
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban for you
<amazoniantoad> thanks. I'll make him make his own account haha
<rww> I note that behavior by people indistinguishable from you is your responsibility.
<ikonia> but you are responsible that anything that comes from your infrastructure
<amazoniantoad> I'll remember that. Thanks
<ikonia> ban is removed for you
<rww> i.e. if we can't tell you and your roommate apart, you both get banned and we chalk it up to unfortunate collatoral damage. So yeah, separate accounts would be useful :)
<amazoniantoad> haha! thanks again guys
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: is there a way to get a copy of all of my logs? I want to interrogate my roomie
<rww> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<amazoniantoad> thanks!
<rww> timestamp you're probably looking for is Nov 29 2015 02:27:48
<rww> i think that's UTC (and I know irclogs.ubuntu.com is)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (moonman)
<bazhang> kali is based on debian these days iirc
<ikonia> yes
<badbodh> Pici, how long am i banned ?
<phunyguy> forever. :|
<badbodh> lol
<badbodh> didn;t notice the tiny addendum in topic
<phunyguy> I don't give a crap how widespread a spoiler is on the Internet, I managed to avoid them all until today, an hour after I buy tickets to see it tonight.
<Pici> badbodh: At least a week.  I'm disappointed that not only did you outright spoilt it, but did it even after someone else was being told not to do the very same thing.
 * phunyguy grumbles and goes back to work.
<badbodh> yeah i did that on purpose. i had it coming
<badbodh> don;t turn to the dark side, they say hate leads to anger, and anger leads to blah blah.
<badbodh> have fun at the movies phunyguy
<Pici> badbodh: I'd appreciate if you left -ops in the meantime.
<badbodh> yeah. ciao
<ikonia> thats just a move to try to ruin someone elses experience
<ikonia> he can stay out
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: what's up ?
<OneM_Industries> Was wondering what happens in here. People kept mentioning this place.
<ikonia> check the topic
<OneM_Industries> Oops.
<OneM_Industries> I will leave now...
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> baye
<Pici> er, bye
<Myrtti> you're lucky, someone spoilt it for me on Wednesday two weeks ago
<ikonia> did you enjoy it Myrtti
<Myrtti> saw it week later
<Myrtti> ikonia: not as much as I expected, but I had too high expectations
<ikonia> an honest review
<Myrtti> it's not as bad as out could've been
<Myrtti> it, even
<phunyguy> Pici, did you remove the jubo2 ban?
<rww> elky hasn't seen any of the other ones yet, so we're working on those before seeing the new one
<phunyguy> * jubo2 (~juboxi@wikipedia/jukeboksi) has joined
<ikonia> he was only kicked
<ikonia> rww: educate her, I'm surprisd she's not seen them
<rww> yep, working on it. we're halfway through IV
<rww> going IV V II III VI per that one guide on the intertubes
<phunyguy> ikonia, it looked like a ban was set to me
<ikonia> 9:54 -!- jubo2 [~juboxi@wikipedia/jukeboksi] has left #ubuntu-offtopic [requested by Pici (jubo2)]
<ikonia> I just saw the kick, no +b
<ikonia> ahh it is there
<phunyguy> * Pici sets ban on *!*@wikipedia/jukeboksi
<ikonia> odd, it's not in my log
<ikonia> but I see it in the history
<phunyguy> I gotta run, but may be worth looking into as they are in the channel
 * rww ponders
<ikonia> they are hone
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> (well the obvious account)
<rww> could be race condition with cloak application and ban on cloak
<rww> apart from that, i got no idea
<ikonia> gone, I'm not going to sweat it
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-29
<bazhang> with an alt such as stop_raping_me wonder if they are a troll
<bazhang> the spying fudster
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone
<ikonia> that guy
<bazhang> yeah
<ikonia> great
<amazoniantoad> rww: I interrogated my roomey
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (retrojeff)
<TJ-> could someone give retrojeff in #ubuntu-server a talking to for abusing lotuspsychje ?
<TJ-> sorry, that's retrojeff in #ubuntu+1 abusing lotuspsychje
<rww> sigh, fun log files for that one
<rww> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> we need an auto-divert to '#ubuntu-vent :D
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: what's up ?
<Pici> !guidelines > ni291187
<Voyage> I am using sendmail via php forms but a) it takes very long to submit the form (1 minute firefox circle moving) b) I dont see the emails in spam or any folder. May be queued? how do I check status?
<ikonia> hi Voyage
<k1l> Voyage: this is not the technical help channel
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu-ops, not ubuntu, as I fowarded you here the other day
<ikonia> you had your ban resolved by another op as requested, but pretty much as soon as you joined, you carried on with the same behaviour of asking over and over, not sharing info and really, annoying other people
<Voyage> kloeri,  oh thanks
<ikonia> you also kept trying to evade the ban,
<Pici> what
<k1l> seems like voyage doesnt care
<ikonia> he just needs to change a little, the way he interacts
<ikonia> he's pretending he has me on ignore to "teach me a lesson" for banning him
<ikonia> it's a bit odd to be honest
<bazhang> fork bomb coming
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> <Guest7976> I will give you the secuence now if anyone wants to try
<ikonia> ah
<bazhang> he never posted it
<genii> I wonder if they did in #bash or wherever they got pointed to instead
<bazhang> <lustic> the good ole piratebay
<bazhang> thats about as clear cut as can be
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-30
<gav> I'm in need of help with an issue related to -offtopic
<chu> Sure.
<chu> gav: How can I help?
<gav> A user was misbehaving yesterday and they should probably have a ban applied
<chu> Who?
<gav> Me
<chu> I'm not sure I really understand.
<gav> I posted a spoiler for a movie yesterday after being explicitly told not to do so.
<gav> The reactions of certain people made it very clear that my type of spoiler, though I meant it as an innocuous joke, wasn't welcome.
<gav> So?
 * rww looks
<tonyyarusso> You are hereby banned from all movie theaters, DVD rental stores, and streaming services until 2020.
<rww> unless you're talking about Han shooting first in Ep IV, I'm not seeing it
<gav> Approximately 16:44 EST
<rww> @time EST
<ubottu> Current time in EST: December 29 2015, 23:44:34
<rww> o.O
<rww> < gav>  Snape kills dumbledore
<rww> ?
<gav> Yes
<rww> assuming so, that movie's old enough that it doesn't really qualify as a spoiler
<rww> plus I'm fairly sure the topic doesn't say Harry Potter spoilers
<rww> plus ikonia said the same time you parted (I assume race condition) that you weren't getting banned
<gav> It doesn't specify a film, and at least two people expressed displeasure with my conduct
<rww> ah, true, I thought it did. 1 and 3 still apply
<rww> and displeasure != ban
<rww> I get displeased about a lot of things that aren't banned, and ops tend to sometimes /express/ displeasure as a "don't do that again" type hint. which again, is not a ban
<rww> You are of course free to exile yourself, but spoilers for a 10 year old story are not against #ubuntu-offtopic guidelines and you won't be getting banned for it.
<gav> With all due respect, spoilers for the obvious film implied in the topic aren't explicitly against guidelines (unless there is another copy of the guidelines I haven't seen) and two other users received indefinite bans for that
<rww> 1) there are less than a handful of "indefinite bans" in the core channels
<rww> 2) other people's bans are other people's problem
<rww> 3) the one I banned did so specifically after being told not to do what he did
<gav> So did I
<gav> (Wrt to point 3)
<rww> You are not getting banned for saying "Snape kills Dumbledore", that would be stupid. If you disagree, feel free to not join #ubuntu-offtopic for a length of time you consider appropriate.
<rww> Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<gav> Sure, I'd like to appeal that to another op?
<rww> Well, I mean, don't all rush in at once.
<tonyyarusso> We could op you and let you ban yourself if you want.
<gav> I'm not in the channel, so that's not likely to work
<rww> there we go. tonyyarusso, have fun, log timestamp is 2015-12-28 21:39 UTC
<tonyyarusso> Does it qualify as a spoiler if it's so well-known it's become more of a spoiler meme than a real spoiler?
<gav> I think what matters more is how it was received
<gav> In this case, the answer is clearly badly
<gav> Just bumping this to prevent it being lost.
<chu> gav: No one is going to take action. This issue has been dealt with. Stop please.
<gav> I don't understand why I'm being given some kind of preferential treatment here
<rww> You're not, and there's your second op opinion. Anything else we can help you with tonight?
<chu> You're not. The fact of the matter is you spoilt a movie released X years ago, not Y weeks ago. There is a massive different.
<gav> One person spoils a movie, they get banned. Another does too, and is also banned. I do it, and there's no action
<rww> You spoiled a book from 10 years ago. They spoiled a movie from a couple of weeks ago.
<gav> I'm sure there are plenty of people in there who haven't seen it
<gav> Or read it
<rww> I don't care, it's 10 years ago. You've gotten two op opinions now, they're not going to change by us going in circles.
<chu> Statistically, you could say it is likely those who cared about Harry Potter would have seen it already. You can't make the same claim about Star Wars.
<chu> There is no argument here, please stop trying to beat the dead horse.
<valorie> poor horsie
<valorie> so dead
<bazhang> dont spoil it!!!
<bazhang> trollng is the new roadmap
<ikonia> hello azizLIGHT
<azizLIGHT> Hello, last night at 23:59 EST a user from #ubuntu named rw2014 spam pm'd me and possibly other users
<azizLIGHT> Spam pm was about proselytizing Islam
<azizLIGHT> Hello ikonia
<azizLIGHT> Did anyone else receive this spam?
<ikonia> nope,
<ikonia> but the user has gone
<k1l_> there were some spam bots removed last night
<ikonia> so I wouldn't worry about it
<azizLIGHT> Hm OK
<k1l_> but thanks for the report
<azizLIGHT> Yeah :)
<azizLIGHT> See you in #ubuntu
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<coon_> mist is a cunt. Stupid nigger!!!!!
<mist> \o/
<phunyguy> fans!
<k1l_> a windows user having root as ident to troll #debian asks in #ubuntu why he cant troll there
<DJones> It takes allsorts
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-31
<bazhang> 'want deep web cannot get halp'
<bazhang> mr robot should have been banned as a dangerous export
<Unit193> Guest93668 needs booted from #ubuntu
<Unit193> Thanks, ikonia.
<ikonia> I already did it once earlier
<rww> probably should kick the other 7 copies of it too?
<ikonia> didn't see them
<rww> fixed
<ikonia> thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-01
<Consuela> Hi! I have a question here
<Consuela> Do you guys regulary get islamic preachers?
<rww> it seems to be a thing recently
<Consuela> I got one at [17:56] but ikonia took care of it
<Consuela> [17:56] Guest93612 (~Guest9361@113.21.231.106) from Bangladesh on common Channels #ubuntu
<Consuela> Crosschecking IP returns severa; guest nicks
<Consuela> and anr7y
<bazhang> <HackerII> the room has been taken over by-request, take notice.
<bazhang> news2me
<bazhang> removing swap / switching to upstart
<bazhang> am I missing some connection
<rww> i think systemd does do something different with crypttab, and he was getting errors related to cryptsetup
<rww> so i guess theoretically?>
<bazhang> polling/editorializing/ and close to rant, sounds fully supportable
<bazhang> <Jonii> I mean, every supposed fix seems to more or less be equivalent of "just disable swap altogether". I don't know if swap is really required
<bazhang> so not related at all, just a segue to rant
<bazhang> 'broken out of the box' check
<bazhang> ikonia, he/she has four swap partitiions
<ikonia> what ?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> so whatever breakage is not out of the box
<ikonia> it should handle multiple swap partitions, but why would you need that?
<ikonia> be interested to try it and see what it does, but I can't be bothered with that
<bazhang> looks like they just kept installing various distros, adding swap, admits to not knowing how it got four swap partitions
<gav> I believe a user with an outstanding ban just joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> which one ?
<gav> jubo2
<gav> He just joined somehow
<ikonia> yup, without his cloak
<ikonia> and then identified after
<ikonia> thank you, taken care of
<gav> Ah, he changed cloak after joining.
<gav> Thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Sebastien said: !ops tkogitz is so rude in pm.
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> hi Sebastien
<ikonia> what's going on ?
<Sebastien> hi
<ikonia> hi there
<Sebastien> well, i said happy new year, and this guy came in pm
<Sebastien> http://i.imgur.com/A5jOtUL.png
<Sebastien> (screenshot of what he said, and his whois)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> tkogitz: what's going on ?
<tkogitz> ikonia: he cursing me.
<Sebastien> lol
<ikonia> where ?
<Sebastien> ya ok
<ikonia> Sebastien: hold on please
<Sebastien> not really
<ikonia> tkogitz: why are you sending people abuse in private messages ?
<tkogitz> ikonia: you want messages of all the curses. He call me Muslim to
<ikonia> tkogitz: lets see a screen shot please
<Sebastien> wtf?
<Sebastien> i don't have time to deal with this angry dude, why the redirect?
<Sebastien> i reported him, deal with him?
<ikonia> come back when you do have time
<Sebastien> why
<ikonia> because it looks like you where both sending each other abuse
<Sebastien> wat
<ikonia> and you've missed off part of the screen shot
<Sebastien> http://i.imgur.com/8DDfGOG.png
<Sebastien> look at it again
<ikonia> looks at the huge black white space
<Sebastien> yeah
<Sebastien> formatting
<ikonia> (if you can have a black white space)
<Sebastien> or w/e
<Sebastien> I say happy nw year
<ikonia> really - so you're saying he just randomly messaged you "fuck you and your holiday"
<Sebastien> he comes angry at me like a fucking animal
<Sebastien> and im reprimended?
<Sebastien> for nothing...
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're being asked to haang on
<ikonia> you're not
<Sebastien> after almost 6 yrs of helping out for #ubuntu-qc
<Sebastien> thanks
<Sebastien> very much
<ikonia> hang on - cool down
<Sebastien> shut up
<steamMAD> He must be drunk
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're playing games here
<ikonia> provide a screen shot
<ikonia> you've pasted the text to me - which I'm taking seriously hence trying to talk to you both
<ikonia> but paste the screen shot please
<ikonia> as I've asked
<steamMAD> Going. Go ahead believe him. Going to go. I don't have to take his shut
<ikonia> please take here steamMAD so others can see the conversation
<ikonia> I'm asking you to take a screen shot
<ikonia> the same way he has
<ikonia> i'm not doubting anyone
<ikonia> I'm just asking you to take a screen shot to show the conversation
<ikonia> you appear to be able to cut and paste the text, so please screen shot it
<steamMAD> Android chat can't do that. I think. It's a phone
<ikonia> it can
<sekrit> hold down the home and screen lock button at the same time
<sekrit> oh he left
<ikonia> sadly yes
<ikonia> sekrit: hello
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> cisc: hello
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Sebastien requested in pm to rejoin the channel - refused, saying he was done with the project, probably still made
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> cisc: can we help you
<hggdh> happily, it is a new year. I think.
<ikonia> yes it is
<fishwithapipe> hi guys, please can you remove rosn_ from the #ubuntu channel, spamming me with religious stuff
<k1l_> yep saw it. got several clients joined. maybe you want to report to #freenode too
<fishwithapipe> cheers guys, happy new year, and back to idling for me :)
<k1l_> ok i am done with ilhami again. he can stay out now
<k1l_> now blackmailing to evade the ban in pm
<k1l_> oh nice. seems like he is already making plans to evade the ban in #freenode
<Flannel> How does one make plans in #freenode to evade a ban?
<rww> < ilhami> | Well I am too lazy to do it. :)
<rww> or not.
<rww> he's in #ubuntu-touch too, fun
<k1l_> yep. trolling there too
<rww> Thoughts on removing tor-sasl bans, since that isn't a thing any more and hasn't been for a while?
<ikonia> isn't tor blocked from freenode now anyway ?
<rww> that's what i meant by "isn't a thing any more"
<rww> i don't expect staff to solve the problems that caused it to be blocked
<ikonia> ahh
<rww> 4 in -ot, 1 in #u
<rww> figured there'd be more, oh well
<ikonia> every little helps
<rww> we're at about 440/500 in #ubuntu, btw. hence me pondering such things
<ikonia> I'll do a clean up
<rww> (also i'm bored lol)
<ikonia> I had a big list of whack a user the other day which I've got a note to clean up
<rww> yeah, there's a few in there i recognize as being the same person over and over again. e.g. the skraito bans could probably be cleaned up
<rww> i'll go work on that i think
<ikonia> I'll have a good clean up tomorrow with my notes
<rww> lol, guess i should deal with my own bans before i poke at the list in general, i have a bunch in BT
<k1l_> seems like ubottu is forgetting some durations that are set
<rww> @clearban 64966 already removed
<ubottu> Removed 64966
<rww> @clearban 65365 already removed
<ubottu> Removed 65365
<rww> @clearban 65364 already removed
<ubottu> Removed 65364
<rww> @clearban 66499 already removed
<ubottu> Removed 66499
<rww> @comment 38726, 43814 reviewed 01/01/2016, kept
<ubottu> Comment added.
<rww> okay, so multi-ban commenting doesn't actually work, @help's syntax to the contrary :|
<rww> @clearban 66855
<ubottu> Removed 66855
<rww> my ban in #ubuntu-irc *!*@*173.183.96.214 can go, i don't have privs to remove it now
<rww> rest of the bans in there could probably go too, tbh
<rww> ditto most of here's
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-02
<Sebastien> omg, im still banned?
<ikonia> yes
<Sebastien> why
<ikonia> as you told me not to bother
<Sebastien> wow
<ikonia> I did put a note in the logs to welcome you back if you came back
<ikonia> I hoped you would, as I appreciate it's easy to get annoyed when you're frustrated
<Sebastien> i come here to complain about someone rude to me, and i get banned...
<ikonia> that wasn't what happened
<ikonia> and I asked you to stay so I could explain it
<ikonia> but I understand you where upset
<Sebastien> one moment
<ikonia> no problem
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> so what's up
<Sebastien> why am i still banned?
<ikonia> no problem,
<ikonia> so you where ban forwarded here (not banned as the intention is not to keep you out)
<Sebastien> i was fucking pissed, i went for a 420 break, its better now
<ikonia> tone down the language please
<ikonia> it's not called for, or acceptable
<ikonia> basically, 2 users came in here both claiming they where being pm abused
<ikonia> I needed a minute to resolve it with you both
<ikonia> you refused to stay in the channel and to be honest where a little dismissive that it needed looking into
<ikonia> eg: I've reported it - ban him
<ikonia> so I forwarded you back in here to actually resolve it and find out who was being abusive
<ikonia> but you where angry and exploded,
<ikonia> I tried to contact you privately but you said you where done with the project and to forget it,
<ikonia> so I did just that until you rejoined
<ikonia> (which I hoped you would a little clamer)
<ikonia> that's all, nothing sinister
<Sebastien> my intentions were just to tell you. you have no business whatsoever with what happens in pm. but being informed about rude people is sometimes fun, i know im rude too sometimes, and if triggered i will blow up f bombs and explosions like isi ain't got nothin' on me yo.
<Sebastien> it happens
<Sebastien> but i came here, and got banned from main
<Sebastien> im really pissed about that
<ikonia> Sebastien: it was useful to know there is a problem user, people should not be getting abused in pm from the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> there is zero issue reporting it, so please don't think that
<Sebastien> it was not abuse, don't say abuse, abuse would be sending someone 5000+ color codes super quick to make them crash.
<Sebastien> this was pure rudeness
<ikonia> the language was abusive
<ikonia> thats why I said abusive
<ikonia> either way, it's not something we want people to get from using the channel
<ikonia> so reporting it is very much appreciated
<Sebastien> he even came back after
<Sebastien> Session Start: Fri Jan 01 14:36:47 2016
<Sebastien> Session Ident: tkogitz
<Sebastien> [14:40:40] <steamMAD> Asshole
<Sebastien> Session Close: Fri Jan 01 14:40:48 2016
<ikonia> I'm sure
<Sebastien> like wth
<ikonia> and if you'd stayed in the channel for a few minutes, we'd have discovered he was the problem and removed him
<ikonia> however as you did pretty much a "hit and run" and refused to discuss it, it was hard for us to do anything about it
<ikonia> (by us I mean me)
<Sebastien> k
<ikonia> if you give me a moment, you'll be welcome to use the channels again
<ikonia> just try to keep calm, I certainly didn't deserve the insults I got thrown at me for trying to help you, but I DO appreciate you where upset
<ikonia> just please don't get upset as easy,
<ikonia> ok, the ban should be gone
<ikonia> if you want to give it a try
<Sebastien> ty
<ikonia> super
<Dylan____> How long is a ubuntu ban ?
<Dylan____> Like from the #ubuntu channel
<Dylan____> Cause i was abused by the channel over there
<Dylan____> Dtsting
<Dylan____> Stating that i was not getting things right and stuff
<Dylan____> And im pretty annoyed how i wasnt answered by anyone ofer there
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> k1l_: around ^?
<rww> might want to come back tomorrow when k1l is here and discuss it with him. since it was just set, i'm not comfortable removing it right now
<rww> looks like he went to bed
<Dylan____> Oh ok
<Dylan____> Thanks anyways
<phunyguy> Dylan____: if there is nothing else we can help you with, please part the channel and come back later.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Any news if i can get unbanned yet?
<Dylan____> Cause i need serious help
<bazhang> Dylan____, that was less than one hour
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> Well i think im going to have to wait 24 hours till i get hell i guess
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com
<phunyguy> Dylan____: there is also a user support mailing list.
<bazhang> I hope you meant help
<phunyguy> Dylan____: with that said, #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel either.
<Dylan____> Listen i understand where your coming from
<Dylan____> But the problem is that this is a problem i dont know how to solve and everytime it occurs i get so frustrated that i reinstall ubuntu all over again
<bazhang> Dylan____, thats a shame, perhaps those other avenues of support are more suitable to your temeperament
<bazhang> and temperament
<Dylan____> So your saying im a downie then
<bazhang> pardon?
<bazhang> Dylan____, please use those other avenues, come back at a later time, its just now the new years weekend celebration so it wont be a come back every hour situation
<avis> i am now banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and cleared up all issues here why i was silenced there and even came back to this channel to clarify i was not idling unreasonable here, because those here just as i had, were very turtle slow to respond to my support request.  i am the owner of ubuntu and would like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  i have not done anything in there that would warrant a ban.
<rww> please elaborate on "i am the owner of ubuntu"
<avis> if i go to the county courthouse in harris county united states of America here in the state of Texas and requested the papers for ownership i would be given full entitlement to it.  i can state previous owners, and the people that give it to me last.
<rww> alrighty. please come back when you're not delusional and we'll discuss #ubuntu-offtopic
<avis> may i ask who my claimant is ?
<rww> what
<avis> i take things to court, with my shapiros that are bottom line best shapiros best in the country of America when someone claims to own something that i do.
<Dylan____> I think this guys a troll just saying
<rww> Dylan____: As three ops have said now, your ban will not be removed at this time. Please /part the channel.
<Dylan____> K soz
<avis> so who is the claimant to my company and under what grounds am i being considered delusional ?
<rww> avis: Alrighty, as for you. Come back when you're willing to behave in a sane and reasonable manner and not before.
<rww> Have a nice rest of your day.
<avis> rww, there is nothing i have said that reflects unsane manner
<rww> I disagree.
<avis> and any company owner would state legally that nothing was said unresonably here under grounds of ownership
<avis> i'd like to hear your case
<rww> I don't care to play into your nonsense.
<rww> Anyone else want to tackle this one?
<rww> No? Alrighty then. Your ban will not be removed at this time, avis. Please /part the channel.
<Flannel> avis: This isn't the legal system.  We don't have to entertain your claim of ownership of Ubuntu.  Until you agree to stop discussing this matter in Ubuntu-related channels, you will remained banned, as the statements are considered unwelcome/offtopic/spam.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops avis apparently still "owns" Ubuntu. also, fun fact, i just discovered he has history under the nick k-rad too
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> Dylan____: hi
<ikonia> welcome back elky
<ikonia> @clearban  65556
<ubottu> Removed 65556
<ikonia> @clearban  65338
<ubottu> Removed 65338
<ikonia> @cleanban  65556
<ikonia> @clearban 65155
<ubottu> Removed 65155
<ikonia> @clearban  65156
<ubottu> Removed 65156
<ikonia> @clearban   66102
<ubottu> Removed 66102
<ikonia> @clearban  66435
<ubottu> Removed 66435
<ikonia> @clearban  68253
<ubottu> Removed 68253
<bazhang> <LonelyDanbo> why tell me to use the botnet?
<k1l> no knowledge and so all the bad linux and big companies are to blame
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> dylan____ wanted you earlier
<bazhang> we said no to the unban
<k1l> yes, saw that in the backlog and he idled in here. if one can get him to not make drama and actually read what people answer him, than he can be unbanned, imho
<phunyguy> hi ilhami how can we help you?
<ilhami> waiting to get unbanned. :)
<phunyguy> ilhami: and, where are you banned, what was the reason?
<ilhami> in #ubuntu
<phunyguy> Let me check it out.
<ilhami> the reason was that someone brought a personal matter to the channel and I pointed that out and then k1l got mad and banned me.
<ilhami> and then he also banned me in #ubuntu-touch for no reason.
<phunyguy> Seems to me you have quite the history...
<ilhami> me and ikonia are getting along better now than earlier
<ilhami> :D
<phunyguy> Bear with me, still looking at some things.
<phunyguy> 😞
<phunyguy> ilhami: not looking good, friend... I think you may have burned this bridge.
<ilhami> what is not looking good?
<phunyguy> ilhami: the ban will not be removed at this time.
<phunyguy> The type of behavior you insist on displaying in the channel is simply not welcome.,
<phunyguy> and since the history of it goes back to 2013, I cannot justify a removal.
<phunyguy> So, if there is nothing else we can help you with, please /part the channel now.  Thank you.
<ilhami> phunyguy, so tell me what I did wrong by pointing out personal matters should be taken in this channel.. it says in the topic clearly.
<ilhami> history is history. That's in the past.
<phunyguy> Well for one, lecturing ops in the channel about acceptable behavior.
<ilhami> but I told what was in the topic.. shouldn't the OPs be the first ones to stick to what it says in the topic?
<ilhami> shouldn't they be the "good" examples?
<phunyguy> 2016-01-01T22:30:43 <ilhami> OerHeks, I just told you the truth.. Live with it
<phunyguy> 2016-01-01T22:32:05 <ilhami> slidinghorn, tbh I don't care who is an OP or not.. I am telling what is clearly stated in the topic. Personal matters should not be discussed in here..  "PM spam? Report in #ubuntu-ops and consider umode +R"
<phunyguy> still trying to find the personal matters you are referring to.
<ilhami> eeh it was someone mentioning something about he got a PM
<phunyguy> It appears to me that you just want to be loud and berate other users.
<ilhami> look up
<ilhami> no
<phunyguy> ...which is not welcome.
<ilhami> He said he got a PM from a user in the channel... PMs are none of the official channels issue.
<phunyguy> Ok, there are a few things in play here.  1.) You have a history.  That shortens the leash.  2.) It is not up to you to enforce topic items.  That is what the chanops are for.
<ilhami> But if you set a topic you should follow it. Otherwise you should edit it.
<phunyguy> Probably not a good idea to step on toes.  But this changes nothing.  The ban will stay, and the discussion about it is really over.
<ilhami> can the police do whatever they want? they don't have to abide by the law?
<ilhami> yes or no?
<phunyguy> Wait, you are getting upset at k1l removing a PM spammer?  Is that all?  Yeah you don't need to question that.  An operator is doing his job in the channel.  It is not up to you to lecture him on it.
<phunyguy> so like I said, that behavior is not allowed.  This is not up for discussion.  Please /part the channel now before it turns back into a ban.
<ilhami> phunyguy, I am getting upset that it should be discussed in the public channel.
<ilhami> and that I can be banned because of pointing this out.
<phunyguy> ilhami: letme put it a different way.  Spamming users in PM is also against channel guidelines.  An operator banning that user is not "complaining about it in a public channel".  It is dealing with a problem user.
<phunyguy> You really should find something more constructive to get upset about.
<ilhami> The user should have either PMed the OP or joined this channel. Do we agree?
<ilhami> It is disruptive that it was mentioned in the public channel.
<phunyguy> who complained in the channel besides you?
<phunyguy> I don't have history that far back.
<ilhami> I complained about the user(not the OP) and then people were all over me.
<phunyguy> Do you also agree that you bringing it up in a public channel is ALSO disruptive?
<ilhami> I was only mentioning it as a principle. :)
<phunyguy> disruptive.
<ilhami> lol
<ilhami> so are you unbanning me?
<phunyguy> No, not at this time, sorry.
<ilhami> Oh ok.. I will take this with ikonia.
<phunyguy> Ok, please part the channel now.
<JanC> someone is spamming everybody in #ubuntu in PM using changing nicknames but always from 45.32.66.52
<JanC> ah, I see they got K-lined already  :)
<Dylan____> Hi
<k1l> Dylan____: hi
<Dylan____> Whats up
<Dylan____> Can you unban me k1l?
<k1l> Dylan____: do you understand now what lead to that ban?
<k1l> because "2016-01-02:02:34:28<       Dylan____ > And im pretty annoyed how i wasnt answered by anyone ofer there"  is not what actually happend there.
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> I understand
<k1l> there were several supporters trying to help you and it looked like you didnt even read the answers but were busy telling everyone how you are not a beginner and trying to tell them what they should do or not to do.
<Dylan____> No because i didnt know what you were talking abou
<Dylan____> And at the same time i couldnt reply cause i was busy
<k1l> that is not really helping  if you ask for support then. to keep the channel not been busy with that sort of drama i set the ban to let things cool down.
<Dylan____> Right
<Dylan____> Well tell me how long does this last
<Dylan____> ??
<k1l> because there are a lot of users who need that channel for support and that drama is just unfair to them.
<k1l> Dylan____: so if you can make sure you keep focused on the support and read the answers you receive so its not ending in drama again, i can unban you.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Im sorry about yestaday i was just really worked up
<k1l> Dylan____: ok, i will remove the ban now. please make sure to focus on the support and help others to help you since they are all volunteers.
<Dylan____> Ok will do thanks
<k1l> ok, the ban is removed. please make sure you re-read the guidelines and help keep #ubuntu a good place to solve ubuntu issues. thanks
<k1l> Dylan____: if that is all please exit that channel. you are free to come back to talk to the team if you have another issue
<Dylan____> Ok
<k1l> rww: *!*@tor.piratenpartei-nrw.de was used 1month ago. so you still can connect with tor to freenode
<rww> only when freenode's dnsbl has a hiccup, which is very very rarely last i checked
<rww> (and if it happens again, they'll likely be using a different exit node anyway, considering how many of them there are)
<rww> (for anyone else curious, there are currently about 1000 tor exit nodes)
<k1l> so i guess dnsbl was not running on the begin of december. since there were 3 trolls using tor.
<rww> third one being *!*@tor-exit4-readme.dfri.se ?
<rww> but yeah, looks like it went down indeed
<k1l> yep
<rww> oh well, it's freenode, i'm happy with two-nines reliability :3
<elky> that's fortunate.
<valorie> happy 2016, ops!
<k1l> thanks, happy new year to you, too.
<valorie> so far, so good
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-03
<OneM_Industries> Hey, there is a bot in #ubuntu that is spamming people.
<rww> nick?
<rww> nvm someone beat you to it
<OneM_Industries> xsw123
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<rww> hrm, or not
<rww> i guess they figured out how to have multiple IPs at once, joy
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (gone999 trolling and constantly off topic)
<Dylan____> Hey ops on #ubuntu we got a person advertising flights
<Dylan____> Can you ban him please?
<Dylan____> Names jordan-cb
<Dylan____> I mean jordan-ch
<ubottu> Dylan____ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Dylan____: Thanks for the tip
<Dylan____> Soz
<Dylan____> I did a wrong command
<Dylan____> By mistake
<Flannel> Dylan____: No worries.  Thanks for the heads up.
<Dylan____> Thats okay
<k1l_> pictubers hoster is known for trolls.
<ikonia> really, I didn't even look at the ip whois
<k1l_> i removed that open proxy troll
<ikonia> he's been warned and given the guidlines to check, so no excuses
<moonman> huh?
<moonman> huh?
<bazhang> <nenis43> is also a burn in hell if not saved
<bazhang> doing that for a few hours network wide
<bazhang> surprised at how patient you could be
<ikonia> trying to give the benifit of the doubt and provide clear info
<bazhang> of course we wasjust ultra open trolling earlier
<ikonia> the fact that he is using an out of date unofficial mirror rather than the official web page which clearly says 32bit, 64bit would ruin his argument
<bazhang> we meaning he
<k1l_> <keli> whats wrong with the ubuntu off-topic channel ? <keli> cant access it
<k1l_> couldnt find a matching ban in bantracker
<bazhang> chu is in it?
<bazhang> awkward!
<ubottu> gav called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> is jubo2 still banned?
<Unit193> [16:22:38] 206 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@wikipedia/jukeboksi (by Pici!~pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici, 523747 secs ago)
<phunyguy> ahh.. must be the lack of sasl that allows him in the channel.  He just can't chat when he actually authenticates.
<phunyguy> Pici: you want to handle?
<rww> ban by nick, problem solved
<k1l_> "oops i accidently joined uncloaked"
<rww> well, that's possible. "oops i accidentally joined uncloaked and changed my nick" is a bit harder to defend :)
<k1l_> hehe
<k1l_> but thats in trolling 102 :)
<Unit193> I'd say IP. :P
<rww> well yeah, but that's someone harder to retroactively get than nick :P
<Unit193> rww: Nah man, he flips his cloak all the time.  Also #freenode gives instructions on decloaking nowdays. :D
